# Mold Opinion Please



## Fabius (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello All.

I am new to the world of soap making. I've been reading and researching for a couple od weeks now. There's so much information and resources out there, in fact almost too much. The one area I'm struggling with is the molds. I really don't want to have to use liners. Has anyone had experience with these wood supported silicon molds from China? 

*http://tinyurl.com/lqm87p3*


This is one that looks more sturdy:

*http://tinyurl.com/kh7ebet*


Thoughts and comments welcome.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a couple of molds like the last one on the list and the soap sticks in them.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 8, 2013)

The first type is what I would choose, however this eBay seller has quite a bit of negative feedback, and I would rather deal with someone closer by if there were problems. I have heard many complaints about the second mold. If you have someone who could make the box Bramble Berry has a great 5 lb liner, not sure about other sizes. Also Nurture Soap Molds has a 2.5 size, she is on etsy, and has a site. Bottom line you will spend a little more than the first option, but will have something you want to use. There are also some very expensive options that I wouldn't consider until you decide that you are going to make soap often. For just starting out you can also purchase a 12 cavity silicone mold from Bramble Berry for about $12.50 and they come round, square, and rectangular.


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2013)

Essential Depot also sells silicone mold liners.  You can just use the box the mold comes in to support it until you can buy a wooden mold to fit the liner.


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 8, 2013)

Since you're new, try drawer dividers from Dollar Tree.  No lining needed.  I do spray mine with Pam and the soap pops right out.  Makes a nice loaf and they cost a whole .50 or a dollar.  I just use multiples if I want a big batch.  Love them


----------



## Michael Faulds (Jul 8, 2013)

I have some of the second ones from Do Right Molds.  I cut out the soap with a cutter and it works pretty well.  The seller was a real hassle though, sent me a rusty cutter, wrong shipping address, really an endless nightmare.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 8, 2013)

hi there!  may I suggest a nice guest sized silicone loaf that would use about 8-9 oz of oils so a batch doesn't burn thru all your supplies?  you will change your mind at least a dozen times before your perfect mold...the price includes shipping for orders over $30. http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...+Loaf+-+Guest+Size+-+Clear+Silicone+Mold+1502


----------



## Fabius (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the great input. I have ordered the silicon mold with wood box from the Chinese supplier. I'll report back on it once I use it. I will also order the silicon mold from Essential Depot and follow Isg's advice and use the shipping box.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks to Marilyna suggestion I stopped at Dollar Tree and bought a drawer divider. I'll post on how it works.








Marilyna said:


> Since you're new, try drawer dividers from Dollar Tree.  No lining needed.  I do spray mine with Pam and the soap pops right out.  Makes a nice loaf and they cost a whole .50 or a dollar.  I just use multiples if I want a big batch.  Love them


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Fabius (Jul 23, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> Since you're new, try drawer dividers from Dollar Tree. No lining needed. I do spray mine with Pam and the soap pops right out. Makes a nice loaf and they cost a whole .50 or a dollar. I just use multiples if I want a big batch. Love them


 
I used the Dollar Tree draw divider as suggested and it works great! This mold is made of a hard plastic and I was concerned that the heat of the soap would cause it to warp. I poured at about 125 degrees and there was no warping nor bulging. Made 3 lbs. of soap. I sprayed the mold before pouring with olive oil Pam and removing the loaf was easy.

Tom


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad it worked well for you!


----------



## Nightlilly (Jul 23, 2013)

I am so jealous, I read somewhere else about the Dollar Tree drawer dividers and went directly to my Dollar Tree....they didn't have any!:cry:


----------



## Fabius (Jul 23, 2013)

I have cut the soap and I noticed that the mold and thus the soap has a sight wedge shape to it. Tom


----------

